# What a killer of a beast!!



## VARNYARD (Feb 13, 2008)

This was a pic from this las season, such a beast:


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 13, 2008)

What a little terror!!!! Is that any baby in specific? or just one of your thousands you got running around your house?? lol ok so maybe I exagerated on the thousands but close enough. 

Are those calcium sacs in the back of the throat I see???


----------



## playlboi (Feb 13, 2008)

that's cool looking.

they don't look like they have that many teeth though.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 13, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> What a little terror!!!! Is that any baby in specific? or just one of your thousands you got running around your house?? lol ok so maybe I exagerated on the thousands but close enough.
> 
> *Are those calcium sacs in the back of the throat I see??? *



LOL, no thats venom sacks, lolololol. :lol:


----------



## John_N (Feb 13, 2008)

Such a great looking picture! Scary looking little guy lol


----------



## gebris353 (Feb 13, 2008)

That's impressive! I got one of Juancho yawning by luck but here you ca feel the fear! :twisted:


----------



## boygenius (Feb 13, 2008)

it looks like an old man from a retirement home with his mouth open


----------



## boygenius (Feb 13, 2008)

i forgot to add that i am quite terrified of both


----------



## DZLife (Feb 13, 2008)

He's a cutie! I don't get scared very often (I'm the kid jumping in bushes just to get a few minutes with a black swamp snake, not knowing whether or not it is venemous, and just assuming it is, and handling it accordingly.)
I actually do have a midly venemous snake that I love to handle....she's one of my cuddle bug girls. <3<3<3


----------



## hoosier (Feb 16, 2008)

That picture is AMAZING!! i want him. lol


----------



## angelrose (Feb 16, 2008)

:hug can I have him


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

That was one of the hatching reds I had this year. I was going through some pictures and thought I would share it with you guys.


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 19, 2008)

VARNYARD said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > What a little terror!!!! Is that any baby in specific? or just one of your thousands you got running around your house?? lol ok so maybe I exagerated on the thousands but close enough.
> ...



I just got bit....am I gonna die??? tee hheheee


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 19, 2008)

And I really liked you Joe, I am so sorry to hear that. I will make sure you Extremes get a good home!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hoosier (Feb 19, 2008)

Ill take them in lol :lol:


----------



## PuffDragon (Feb 19, 2008)

OH no no no.....I am still here kickin and a screamin. No tegu give aways just yet. There will be a contest for that soon enough. 8)


----------



## Mike (Feb 19, 2008)

Hahaha. A killer of a beast? More like a spunky lizard. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

